# Windows 7 und BF2 und Punkbuster Problem



## hills (6. Februar 2009)

Hi Leute

Also ich bin echt zufrieden mit der Beta und teste allerlei Spiele und Programme. Crysis läuft ohne Probs CSS,TF2 und der gleichen unter Steam auch.
Ja sogar BF2 läuft bei mir, solang ich auf keinen Punkbuster Schutz Server bin oder im Einzelmodus spiele.
Deswegen meine Frage hat von euch einer Punkbuster unter Windows 7 zum laufen gebracht?
Wenn ja wie?

Würd mich über ne Antwort freuen.


----------



## SpaM_BoT (6. Februar 2009)

Vieleicht muss man Bf2 wie unter Vista als Admin starten, damit es mit Punkbuster klappt?
Versuchs am besten im XP Kompatibilitätsmodus + Admin


----------



## hills (7. Februar 2009)

Ich glaube ich habs hinbekommen, falls ein anderer unter euch auch Windows 7 hat kann er es ja mal testen.
Also ich habe meinem Benutzerkonto ein PW vergeben.
Bin dan über msconfig auf Coputerverwaltung gegenagen wo ich dan die Dienste mir angezeig lassen habe, wobei ich nur den A Dienst gefunden hab, hab dan einfach dieses Punkbuster installations program laufen gelassen und schon hab ich auch B gefunden. Bei beiden habe ich unter Eigenschaften/Anmelden mein Konto ausgewöhlt und mein PW eingegeben, und ich konnte bis jetztr ne richtig gute Zeit llang spielen ohne gekickt zu werden.
Ich werde es Morgen nochmals versuchen ob es so geblieben ist oder sich was geändert hat.


----------



## bricKed (22. Februar 2009)

hills schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich habs hinbekommen, falls ein anderer unter euch auch Windows 7 hat kann er es ja mal testen.
> Also ich habe meinem Benutzerkonto ein PW vergeben.
> Bin dan über msconfig auf Coputerverwaltung gegenagen wo ich dan die Dienste mir angezeig lassen habe, wobei ich nur den A Dienst gefunden hab, hab dan einfach dieses Punkbuster installations program laufen gelassen und schon hab ich auch B gefunden. Bei beiden habe ich unter Eigenschaften/Anmelden mein Konto ausgewöhlt und mein PW eingegeben, und ich konnte bis jetztr ne richtig gute Zeit llang spielen ohne gekickt zu werden.
> Ich werde es Morgen nochmals versuchen ob es so geblieben ist oder sich was geändert hat.



DANKE!!
Deine Lösung hat super funktioniert, kann jetzt endlich wieder BF2 spielen.


----------



## Falcon (22. Februar 2009)

Hmmm, dem Dienst die entsprechenden Rechte zu geben is ne zwar umständliche aber doch elegante Lösung *find*.
Besser jedenfalls als bei jedem BF2 Start die UAC zu bestätigen, wenn man es als Admin startet.


----------



## Kenny666 (24. Februar 2009)

hills schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich habs hinbekommen, falls ein anderer unter euch auch Windows 7 hat kann er es ja mal testen.
> Also ich habe meinem Benutzerkonto ein PW vergeben.
> Bin dan über msconfig auf Coputerverwaltung gegenagen wo ich dan die Dienste mir angezeig lassen habe, wobei ich nur den A Dienst gefunden hab, hab dan einfach dieses Punkbuster installations program laufen gelassen und schon hab ich auch B gefunden. Bei beiden habe ich unter Eigenschaften/Anmelden mein Konto ausgewöhlt und mein PW eingegeben, und ich konnte bis jetztr ne richtig gute Zeit llang spielen ohne gekickt zu werden.
> Ich werde es Morgen nochmals versuchen ob es so geblieben ist oder sich was geändert hat.



Hi, hab das selbe Problem mit dem Punkbuster. Nur jedes mal wenn ich das bei beiden Diensten so eingestellt hab und das spiel starte flieg ich wieder raus. Wenn ich dann wieder bei den Diensten gucke hat sich das bei PnkBstB wieder auf lokales System zurückgestellt. Bei A hat geklappt aber bei B speichert ers net. Hab den Dienst natürlich nach der Änderung neu gestartet. hilft aber nix. =(


----------



## Kenny666 (25. Februar 2009)

Hat keiner ne Ahnung wie ich das hinbekommen kann? Will wieder zocken =(


----------



## Witalka (28. Februar 2009)

also die obere anleitung ist ja gut aber zu ungenau musste selber alles suchen usw...

deswegen eine anleitung mal von mir. (den weg um BF2 zum laufen zu bekommen hat aber der User "hills" gefunden.

*Dem Benutzer Account ein Password geben.*

BF2 Installen--> Patchen-->1.41 //Die Dienste kannman sehen aber das Spiel hat eine alte Version.

Punkbuster Updaten (Hier Downloaden) //Jetzt ist es die Richtige Version aber der Dienst PnkBstrB ist weg.

Die Dienste jetzt neu installen mit dem Tool vom Hersteller //Jetzt sieht man beide Dienste und man hat die Richtige Version.

Task-Manager starten--> Reiter (Lasche) Dienste--> Unten Rechts auf den Button "Dienste...)

Dann suchen wir PnkBstrA (Doppelklick drauf)--> Reiter Anmelden--> Und "Dieses Konto auswählen" --> Durchsuche Klicken--> Namen von PC eingeben --> Namen überprüfen klicken--> Den Account jetzt auswählen und OK klicken. Dann noch das passwort eingeben für den Benutzer Account und auf OK klicken. Meldunge mit OK bestätigen

Dann suchen wir PnkBstrB (Doppelklick drauf)--> Reiter Anmelden--> Und "Dieses Konto auswählen" --> Durchsuche Klicken--> Namen von PC eingeben --> Namen überprüfen klicken--> Den Account jetzt auswählen und OK klicken. Dann noch das passwort eingeben für den Benutzer Account und auf OK klicken. Meldunge mit OK bestätigen

Dann den dien PnkBstrA und PnkBstrB Neustarten (Rechtsklick auf den Dienst und Neustarten)

So jetzt sollte eigentlich BF2 gehen (bei mir geht es so)
und nicht erschrecken wenn ich nach einem Neustart "PnkBstrB" nicht sieht es startet wenn ihr BF2 zockt"

Viel Erfolg.. 

Mein Sys:
Windows 7 64Bit Ultimate
Q6600 @ 3GHz
GeFroce 8800 GTS
4GB DDR2 Geil Ram´s
Mainboard-> P35 DS3


----------



## Sledgehammer8646 (3. März 2009)

Hi so jetzt hab ich mal nee Frage, weil mir geht das nicht ganz in den Kopf vielleicht kann einer von mir weiter helfen.
Bei dem Game COD4 hat man ja auch das Problem das PB ein noch sehr kurzer zeit ein Kickt also habe ich mir gedacht, ich wende bei COD4 mal die Lösung von BF2 an die hier beschrieben steht.
Nur leider klappt das nicht  vielleicht hat ja die beiden die das BF2 PB Problem gelöst haben für mich ja auch eine Lösung zu meinem COD4 Problem.
ich danke schon mal im voraus


----------



## Sledgehammer8646 (4. März 2009)

Hi Leute,
BF2 PB lösung klappt auch bei COD4.


----------



## lukas__ (19. März 2009)

hi,
wenn ich das alles gemacht habe wie beschrieben kommt bei mir immer: Fehler 1069 der dienst konnte aufgrund einer fehlerhaften anmeldung nicht gestartet werden.
Was muss ich jetzt machen?


----------



## karo (20. Mai 2009)

SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Vieleicht muss man Bf2 wie unter Vista als Admin starten, damit es mit Punkbuster klappt?
> Versuchs am besten im XP Kompatibilitätsmodus + Admin



Genau auf XP SP3 hab ich es gestellt und Admin ausfüren
und es leuft alles  
 WidescreenFixer der will nicht


----------



## Andy1988 (25. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Forum,
ich hab Win 7 durch MSDN ein paar Tage früher bekommen und hatte auch Probleme mit BF2 -> Punkbuster... Hab die Anleitung von Witalka befolgt. Leider ohne Erfolg. Hab meine BF2.exe so eingestellt:
Vista SP2 kompapilität und das es als Admin läuft.
Meine PnkBstrA.exe und PnkBstrB.exe laufen beide unter Win XP SP3 Kompabilität und auch als Administrator. 

Leider wurde ich nach ein paar Minuten immer von dem Server geworfen da PnkBstrB.exe einen sog.  heartbeats stopped fehler hatte.

Irgendwo habe ich gelesen das Instant Messenger (Xfire, ICQ) fehler machen sollen. Ich hatte immer beides an...
Hab vorhin beides ausgemacht und siehe da ich konnte ungestört eine ganze Runde zoggen 
Wobei ich denke das ICQ ehr unschuldig ist und Xfire Probleme macht.

Aber habe noch eine persönliche Frage:
Habt ihr auch einen höheren Ping als unter XP?
Bei mir hatte ich unter XP ca 60er Ping und unter Win 7 ca 100er-120er Ping...

MFG Andy1988


----------



## midnight (25. Oktober 2009)

Also mit xfire hatte ich auch schon öfter Probleme. Deswegen nutz ich das mittlerweile auch nicht mehr. Bei einigen Spielen gingen dann einfach die Hotkeys nicht mehr...

so far


----------



## *Regza-52* (23. März 2010)

schönen guten tag,

also ich hab folgendes problem,
hab mir erst einen neuen pc mit windows 7 home premium gekauft und kann wie so viele nicht BF2 zocken.Hab die Anleitung von Witalka befolgt,auch unter admin gestartet,jedoch hat das nicht funktioniert,im gegenteil,ich konnte dann nicht mal mehr BF bad company2 zocken.

um mal konkret zu werden,installieren von bf2 mit pb update und aktuellen patch klappt,ich kann also das spiel öffnen und in die lobby.was jetzt nicht funktioniert ist die server browser funktion.

statt wie unter xp ca. 1500 server find ich nur 80. nachdem ich die anleitung von witalka befolgt habe,konnte ich nicht mal mehr auf nen beliebigen server connecten,kam immer ein fehler 1609 oder so.

also ich brauch wirklich eure hilfe,bin bf2 süchtig und kann nicht spielen,hinzu kommt noch dass ich in sachen pc nicht gerade ein pro bin...soll heisen dass ich bald ausrasten muss und meine neue hardware leiden wird!


ich danke euch schon mal für euere lösungsvorschläge!


----------

